# Surly Karate Monkey 29" Rahmen Gabel Set XL Schwarz



## blackangel (6. Dezember 2009)

Verkaufe Mein Surly - Karate Mokey Rahmen + Gabel

Einzigartiger 29" MTB-Rahmen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Surly-Karate-Mon...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2ea9ab60a6


----------

